# looking for smallies



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

I would like to start fishing for sm bass more this year. With gas prices and the general cost of life these days I was going to head north a few time and see what I could find....not really in the budget! Where is there around here that is pretty good for small mouth?

I'm in Eaton so I'm pretty close to dayton and hamilton but really don't know where to go. I really want to put my son (11) on small mouth to give him something different so rivers are an option. 

I have looked at the river in New Miami as I cross it on 127 into Hamilton - anyone ever get back in there?


----------



## wballard77 (Jul 4, 2007)

Brookville Lake Indiana has a good population of smallies! But if you want to fish the banks the great Miami has a fair amount in it


----------



## DAVELEE (Apr 19, 2004)

the best smallmouth lake near dayton is buck creek (cj brown)
it is full of 12 to 15 inch smallies. and along with numbers i have caught four smallies over 5 lbs in the last 3 years with the biggest being a 23" 6lbr two years ago and all of those fish came from walking the banks. the problem is there are about 3 weeks in the spring and fall when they are in tight to the rocks and then they seem to go deep. if you have ever fished dale hollow in tennessee (flt n fly) you can fish the deeper end of buck creek pretty much the same way and get good results and dont forget about night fishing for them my best smallie trips were usually the hour before and after sunrise and the hour after sunset


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Dave, what lures do you use?


----------



## DAVELEE (Apr 19, 2004)

i have had the best luck using the float and fly but instead of a fly i use a tube sometimes i use crappie tubes (green and yellow or black and yellow)
or a 3 inch tube (usually white or grey) when the smallies are on these work great usually i use a one inch round foam float and as light a jighead as i can (usually depends on the wind)with the tube about 3 feet below and just bounce the float as i retrieve it pausing every foot or two, they usually hit it on the pause. if they wond hit the tubes i like to swim live chubs or shad on a jighead.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

*I really want to put my son (11) on small mouth to give him something different so rivers are an option. *

Save your money and buy enough gas to get to the Hocking River between Lancaster & Nelsonville Ohio. It may even be worth it to call me for a canoe, or even rent a canoe off of the Hocking Valley Canoe Livery in Logan. There is smallmouth up the ying-yang! They've been catching them on the Crickhopper's & Crawfish type crankbaits for several years now. Not to mention the old reliable JignPig.

I'll be making another trip soon. I'll make a report soon after.


----------



## ridgerunner (Aug 1, 2007)

Brookville is a good smallmouth lake as wballard said, but don't over look 7 mile and twin creek. I wade both of them every year and do pretty good.


----------



## FEARnoFISH (Apr 30, 2008)

From my experience I live here in southeast ohio and I have yet to fish a creek or stream and not catch a small mouth I mean if it has a hole theres smallies in it. If you have any creeks or streams near you just go there why drive any farther away.


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

FEARnoFISH said:


> From my experience I live here in southeast ohio and I have yet to fish a creek or stream and not catch a small mouth I mean if it has a hole theres smallies in it. If you have any creeks or streams near you just go there why drive any farther away.


I agree. I live near the LMR in Loveland, and there's smallies almost everywhere in the LMR. When I want largemouths and crappies, I hit local ponds I have access to.


----------

